# JD 850 electrical problems



## Ken Ezell (Sep 22, 2020)

Having problems wiring up indicator lights on dash. Wires are unhooked, have no ideal how they go, any help sure would be appreciated. 1985 John Deere 850 tractor.


----------



## Dimondaigle (Dec 15, 2020)

Same issue wish for the same help!!


----------

